
What to do when you are on the receiving end of a 2 week notice - junhopark
https://junhopark.com/posts/2016/06/07/what-to-do-when-you-are-on-the-receiving-end-of-a-2-week-notice
======
brudgers
My observation is that being hit at unawares by an employee's short notice
tends to indicate a workplace culture deficit around communication between
management and staff. Supervisors who work hard to know their staff as people
rather than positions will tend to have opportunities to mitigate the
conditions that inspire a person to resign.

